# Mould in humid tanks??



## rodgerthealien (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone know how to prevent mould growth on branches in humid tanks?

Ive had to empty all the branches out of my Tokay's tank as they had started to grow mould around the bottom and i dont know whether that could harm her, but better to be safe.

The mould seems to have grown on the cork bark as well, and im guessing this is from the constant spraying, but if i do scrub and disinfect them wont the chemicals be a bit dangerous if i put them back?

Im half tempted to dump the lot and go for some artificial branches grr! :whip: does anyone know of any that are thick enough for a toklet to climb?

Cheers!

Edit: Forgot to mention i do have a bio active substrate with springtails/woodlice (If she hasn't eaten them that is) already.


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

Are you misting the viv to much, I have real wood in my Gargoyle Gecko's viv and I never get this problem.


----------



## rodgerthealien (May 1, 2011)

I could be, but the wood does dry out between spraying (Twice a day) and i try to avoid directly spraying it.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you have only just put them in then they tend to go through a period of being mouldy, it's best to just keep on wiping off and spraying with water, don't add chimicals, the springtails should be on the case pretty quickly. Mould isn't harmful.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

The objects need to become used to the humidity levels, and then mould growth will stop. The mould isnt harmful in small amounts and will be fine just left to it. If the environment is humid and the wood dry it will cause mold development, especially if the air is stagnant. 

Dont use chemicals on it just leave it be. 

However, consider going down the bio active substrate approach, as springtails will eat the mould. Just saw you edit, the springtails if they are there will eat the mould, just keep it damp and the springs will find it once they get established. 

jay


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Wood lice! Thats great, they have one of the highest Ca ratios of any invert. Nice job. 

As for your wood, what kind of wood was it? If you buy driftwood specifically it shouldnt mold on you. You can paint the wood you have in a clear coat of polyurethane. Its pretty cheap, and will dry non toxic. You just have to let it off gas for about three weeks.


----------



## rodgerthealien (May 1, 2011)

Ahh thats okay then, i will give them a good scrub with water and put them back - i didn't realise they would go through a mouldy stage lol. 

Jarich: they are just regular reptile branches - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/823436-tokay-enclosure-plus-few-extras.html
Theres some pics of my tank there so you can see they sort of things i mean.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

When ever I have had mould begin to show itself in enclosures it has usually been a ventelation problem, as soon as I sorted that I never had it again.

Increase the ventelation if your overly worried.
I am looking forward to doing my first bioactive substrate this year


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

rodgerthealien said:


> Ahh thats okay then, i will give them a good scrub with water and put them back - i didn't realise they would go through a mouldy stage lol.
> 
> Jarich: they are just regular reptile branches - http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/823436-tokay-enclosure-plus-few-extras.html
> Theres some pics of my tank there so you can see they sort of things i mean.


yer there is always a mould stage, though often not very much. 




Salazare Slytherin said:


> When ever I have had mould begin to show itself in enclosures it has usually been a ventelation problem, as soon as I sorted that I never had it again.
> 
> Increase the ventelation if your overly worried.
> I am looking forward to doing my first bioactive substrate this year



I am sure when you get around to it we can sort something out bug wise lol. 

jay


----------



## rodgerthealien (May 1, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> When ever I have had mould begin to show itself in enclosures it has usually been a ventelation problem, as soon as I sorted that I never had it again.
> 
> Increase the ventelation if your overly worried.
> I am looking forward to doing my first bioactive substrate this year


 
Your probably right there, i have had half of the tank covered to keep the humidity in!
I was surprised at how easy the bioactive thing is, its established itself really quickly


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Spikebrit said:


> yer there is always a mould stage, though often not very much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah mate il give you a shout! you can keep me right I am after some millipedes too:2thumb:



rodgerthealien said:


> Your probably right there, i have had half of the tank covered to keep the humidity in!
> I was surprised at how easy the bioactive thing is, its established itself really quickly


Awesome  yeah I have read alot about them recently and its just soemthing I would like to try, just on a small scale at first (with the geckos or something) just to see how I get on with that 

Some people are often worried about too much ventelation for humidity loving reptiles, but if the humidity is high anyways, by the time it takes for some of it to have dissapeard its usally time to top up again!
I have an iguana and they are hell at getting the humidity right in rooms and enclosures! its either too hight or too low. lol. we just never can win.


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

Thats a nice looking tank man! I see its been set up for almost a month, how are the plants growing? 

Those light coloured wood pieces can be a bit easier to mold it seems. I believe they are a softer wood, though Im not exactly sure why that makes the difference. The darker coloured drift wood Ive never had a problem with molding. Having said all that, like everyone else has already said here, I dont think the mold should be any problem for your animals. 
Here are some terrible phone pictures of a couple of mine so you see the wood Im talking about. The GTP tank stays a nice 70-80% and the one in the toad tank is obviously wet all the time.


----------



## rodgerthealien (May 1, 2011)

Thanks! 

The plants are surviving haha, na they seem to be doing really well - the palm plant is looking really nice but keeps getting knawed by the crickets.

Yea i think they are a really soft wood, maybe thats something to do with it as well.

Haha my pics were taken on my phone as well, and your snake is gorgeous in the first pic! 

Maybe the darker driftwood is the way to go then, thanks for your help!


----------

